# How to make the tail soft!



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Cowboy Magic

All of the Xtreme products are wonderful - Saddle and Tack Warehouse – Xtreme Design Silky Shine And Detangler (Horse Grooming Supplies, Detanglers)


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Have you ever tried to use conditioner on it after you shampoo it? Also leave in conditioner products work well..ones that you use on humans. You can also try warm olive oil, just put it in when it's wet and rinse it out.

But to keep the tail nice and soft you should brush it to get the tangles out.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

ErikaLynn said:


> Have you ever tried to use conditioner on it after you shampoo it? Also leave in conditioner products work well..ones that you use on humans. You can also try warm olive oil, just put it in when it's wet and rinse it out.
> 
> But to keep the tail nice and soft you should brush it to get the tangles out.


Oh yes, I always condition after I shampoo, which makes it soft but it only lasts about a day 

Hmm warm olive oil, never heard of that! I'll have to look into that one!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

mls said:


> Cowboy Magic
> 
> All of the Xtreme products are wonderful - Saddle and Tack Warehouse – Xtreme Design Silky Shine And Detangler (Horse Grooming Supplies, Detanglers)


Ya know, my friend was just putting some Cowboy Magic in her horse's tail the other day and I commented on how nice and soft it made it!! Why did I not think of this?? Ugh, brain must be frying in this heat lol


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

I use Loreal Kids Detangler on my guy's tail and occasionally will mix in some Showsheen on days I really want him to sparkle. It seems to work well and hasn't dried out his tail at all. Best thing is it's only $3-$4 a bottle.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I second the Cowboy Magic. Works like a dream.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

If you have access to a regis salon they have a line called Designline there is an olive oil shampoo and conditioner I knew what it did for my color damaged hair (cosmetology school) I used it on all of mine it left them soft and full of shine very healthy looking coats mane and tails.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

As you found with the Showsheen, anythign with Silicone in it will make the tail look and feel nice, but when it wears off the tail is in much worse shape. 

I believe Cowboy Magic also has silicone in it (Which sucks, because we just got some in at work, and it looks so cool and smells so nice, but I won't use it because of the silicone :[).

I'm just about to drop a lot of $$$ on the range of Eqyss products - I'm lessening the blow because i'm going to try it on my own hair as well! It's all safe for human use as well as horse use. I'm getting the premier shampoo and cream rinse, the premier spray, the Mega-Tek rebuilder. Later on if I like it I will get the Mega-Tek shampoo, Survivor detangler, and maybe the marigold and avicado sprays.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Keep doing what you are doing with just washing it with water, concentrating on the roots.

I will never again use any product on my geldings tail. Its soft flowing, and gleaming now. Using your fingers is good as well for helping the natural oils slide down the hair, protecting and softening it.

For brushing it- brush it after you've washed it down. Hair stretches when it's wet, instead of just breaking.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a palomino and like blondes her tail tends to be more dry and more brttle.

I bought a leave in conditioner and spray that on and after one use i couldnt believe the difference in her tail and manes softness. Also i got a braid in tail bag and that makes a huge difference on the ends.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Which leave in conditioner?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

i will look up the brand when i am next at the barn, but i imagine any one would do really as it is a moisturizer.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

kstinson said:


> i will look up the brand when i am next at the barn, but i imagine any one would do really as it is a moisturizer.



Steer clear of pantene anything its horrible for the hair.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry I should have said that any horse spray in, the stuff i got i bought from greenhawk (so designed for horses), it was a black bottle for about $20.00 I just cant remember the name.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

There was a long thread about both the health and appearance benefits of coconut oil. Its a bit annoying because it solidifies, but I've read that one tablespoon of olive oil for ever 14 ounces of coconut oil will keep it liquid. Then you can put it in a sprayer and just spray on. I really want to try it at some point!


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

I use a fine spray of baby oil all over her tail then brush it out gently, do not pull at it! , it came up beautifully for our show!


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Coconut oil is the best for my friesian's mane and tail.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Feed flax, condition from within, not on the outside. I've done nothing with Ace's tail this summer but it is as soft and silky as anything:wink:


----------



## AndiAuD (Sep 9, 2011)

I really like a human conditioner by Garnier Fructise called "Sleek and Shine." It works wonders on manes and tails- and it's super cheap too!!


----------



## Serendipitous (May 27, 2011)

DejaVu said:


> Keep doing what you are doing with just washing it with water, concentrating on the roots.
> 
> I will never again use any product on my geldings tail. Its soft flowing, and gleaming now. Using your fingers is good as well for helping the natural oils slide down the hair, protecting and softening it.
> 
> ...


Don't brush hair when it's wet unless it has a TON of product in it (leave-in conditioner). This goes for humans as well. By stretching it, you weaken the hair overall (instead dry brushing which pulls out the hair that was likely to fall out anyway) which makes a lot more of the hair more likely to fall out in the long run.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowdy Girl (Aug 1, 2011)

I use this product and swear by it for many years... it's a human product called " Silkworks"...after a bath ( have to start with clean hair ) and while it's still wet, massage it into the mane and tail... you can NOT over due it...don't rinse out and the comb/brush, whatever you use...leave's it tangle free for up to 2 weeks...even after a hosing down,it's still in there, cause you didn't rinse it and it comb's right out...added bonus, beauitful shine and no breakage. I was also just intoduced to a ethic product called PINK, deep conditioning lotion... since my horse's all have very thick and long mane's and tails... I've decided to give this a try on the weekend. Both are very inexpensive and Walmart carries..


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

UPDATE: I found THE most awesome product!!! It's good old "Mane N Tail" detangler!! :-D it works excellent!! No buildup on the hair and it makes it soooo smooth and easily brushed through without ripping hairs out! 

I give it 5 STARS!!! 

Mane N Tail Detangler - Horse.com


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

Probably any conditioners or oil formulated for "ethnic" hair would be good. Their hair tends to be dry & brittle. There was another thread raving about an ethnic product called "Pink", available at dollar stores & Wal Mart.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I use coconut oil, and for shows we finish with Pink spray. W were the envy of the barn this show with him sheen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> UPDATE: I found THE most awesome product!!! It's good old "Mane N Tail" detangler!! :-D it works excellent!! No buildup on the hair and it makes it soooo smooth and easily brushed through without ripping hairs out!
> 
> I give it 5 STARS!!!
> 
> Mane N Tail Detangler - Horse.com


For some reason, this product doesn't work well for me. I bought it because I remembered having great success with it on a lesson pony once, but it didn't work nearly as well for my guys :? I wonder if it could be due to a difference in hair texture....

I just got a bottle of espana detangler and I am so excited to use it! The samples that I had worked wonderfully, and the added bonus it that it contains sunscreen and can be used as a full body spray, so will hopefully help with my dark bay gelding not bleaching out so much in the summer.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

^^That's interesting! Yeah, maybe it is! It makes Sandie's tail so soft it feels like human hair!! :-D


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> UPDATE: I found THE most awesome product!!! It's good old "Mane N Tail" detangler!! :-D it works excellent!! No buildup on the hair and it makes it soooo smooth and easily brushed through without ripping hairs out!
> 
> I give it 5 STARS!!!
> 
> Mane N Tail Detangler - Horse.com


I LOVE this product. Well, the shampoo and conditioners. Their really really good, and make your hair soft (Can be used on humans too) I used it on my horses tail and it was lovely. But we only had it because my mum ordered that instead of M.T.G., lol.


----------

